# Pony Threader



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone own or use a Rothenberger pony?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't know about the pony, but Mark Kiernan is a big fan of Rothenberger.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used the Rothenberger version of the Ridgid 600, it's a good machine, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, reason I ask is I have a job coming up for a print shop that involves a lot of air lines. I know Ridgid is the superb name with threading and I've used the 1224 many times and their 700, but I can get Rothenberger for almost a third of what the Ridgid cost.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

cbeck said:


> Thanks, reason I ask is I have a job coming up for a print shop that involves a lot of air lines. I know Ridgid is the superb name with threading and I've used the 1224 many times and their 700, but I can get Rothenberger for almost a third of what the Ridgid cost.


Rothenberger bought Collins years ago, back in the day Collins made great threading machines, I worked for a shop that had a Collins that was built in the fifties.

I would also look at Wheeler Rex and Reed though, if they are available in your area, I prefer Reed pipe wrenches to Ridgids.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Give you a good deal on a 300, equipped with the transporter wheels perfect for a oms like you.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

I've worked with the Reed ratcheting threader a lot. Had one on my old van when worked for a company. No problems at all with it. I don't see a pony on their website though.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

cbeck said:


> I've worked with the Reed ratcheting threader a lot. Had one on my old van when worked for a company. No problems at all with it. I don't see a pony on their website though.


Yeah, they have one, or at least they used too.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Give you a good deal on a 300, equipped with the transporter wheels perfect for a oms like you.


pm sent


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Yeah, they have one, or at least they used too.


I found it, Reed 700. Seems to be priced between the Rothenberger and ridgid.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why not do the air piping in copper?


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Why not do the air piping in copper?


I'll have to look at my distance on my runs and what the specs are for each printer. Copper would be a lot more expensive if I need 1 1/2" or up. Plus there will be fork lifts involved in this place, I like the ruggedness of iron better on drops.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

cbeck said:


> I'll have to look at my distance on my runs and what the specs are for each printer. Copper would be a lot more expensive if I need 1 1/2" or up. Plus there will be fork lifts involved in this place, I like the ruggedness of iron better on drops.


Even when you factor in the labor to thread steel pipe?


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

After fittings and pipe, yes. I do not buy a lot of copper so I don't get a great price break as I do on galvy and black. I can run with a threader too. I would rather thread pipe than sweat copper. Plus the voice in my head is giving itself an ego with the craftsmenship in threading pipe.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Better catch myself, not that there is no craftsmenship in sweating because there is!!


----------

